# Static Phase Converters On Ebay



## wawoodman (Jan 28, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with this US made converter?

Any reason why it wouldn't work on a Rockwell surface grinder?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HD-1-3-Hp-S...703425?hash=item419214af81:g:Pu8AAOSwmUdUYTx9


----------



## ch2co (Jan 28, 2016)

If you aren't really looking for a VFD which is a phase converter with variable frequency i.e. variable speed motor and maybe a few other plusses, this should work well for converting from single to three phase power.  It doesn't look like it converts from 120 to 220-40 volts either.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## chips&more (Jan 28, 2016)

That grinder you have is all about making a nice finish to a certain finite dimension. A SPC has the reputation of making a 3PH motor run rough and at a lower HP rating. The lower HP rating would not be your problem. But you could have a rough running motor that would telegraph that noise to the grind finish. I would get a VFD. A 1PH motor typically runs noisier too, so maybe same grind finish problem if you tried a 1PH motor…Dave.


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 28, 2016)

ch2co said:


> If you aren't really looking for a VFD which is a phase converter with variable frequency i.e. variable speed motor and maybe a few other plusses, this should work well for converting from single to three phase power.  It doesn't look like it converts from 120 to 220-40 volts either.
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy


A static converter does not convert single-phase into three-phase.  It converts a three-phase motor into a capacitor-start capacitor-run single phase motor.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 28, 2016)

The motor is a 1750 RPM, 1/2 hp, 3 phase, 9 lead. Currently it's wired for 440. I have 220 single-phase available, and I am running a VFD on my mill, and a static on the lathe.

The grinder also has a 440 mag starter that would need replacing. But if I go with a VFD, I wouldn't need that, right? I would want to wire up a switch.

It just seems that a VFD is overkill on such a small machine, where I don't need variable speed. And costwise, it is higher, although not enough to really drive my decision. I was looking more for convenience, since (if the grinder winds up where I think it will) it probably won't be hardwired. I was thinking that I could mount both the convertor and the starter on the base, and just use an extension cord to plug into the 220 receptacle.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 28, 2016)

I think variable speed would be useful on a grinder.  It can make the wheels act softer or harder than at the nominal speed.  Just need to make sure to set it up so you cannot over speed the wheels beyond their ratings, which would be unsafe.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 28, 2016)

This would be perfect for that grinder, $117 and free shipping.  No mag starter required.

http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...l)/GS1_Drive_Units_(120_-z-_230_VAC)/GS1-20P5

Or this one that allows you to plug you 220V 3 phase motor into a standard 120V outlet, also $117
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...l)/GS1_Drive_Units_(120_-z-_230_VAC)/GS1-10P5


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks, Jim. They both look great! Any preference for the 110 vs. 220 input?


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 28, 2016)

wawoodman said:


> Thanks, Jim. They both look great! Any preference for the 110 vs. 220 input?



The only reason to prefer the 120 would be if 240 was not available.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 28, 2016)

I normally use the 120V models on semi-portable stuff.  If the equipment is going to be pretty much in a permanent location, then I would bring 220 to the machine.


----------



## mksj (Jan 28, 2016)

Agree with Jim Dawson, 120V at this Hp level is easier to move around if needed and/or you are limited on 240V availability/sockets. You will also get more linear torque with a VFD,  and full Hp at 60Hz. A few cautions; on older motors, insulation breakdown can be an issue, not common but it does happen. The other concern would be metallic/conductive dust getting into the VFD, so probably need to mount in a NEMA 4X metal box The metal box would help dissipate some of the heat if the VFD is attached to it.

The new TecoL 510-101-H1 is also worth looking at http://dealerselectric.com/L510-101-H1-N.asp


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a VFD hooked up on my SG.  The things I like about it is, it allows the grinding wheel to come up to RPM gradually in about 2 to 3 seconds, not instantaneously.  Also, if dressing a new wheel that is slightly out of balance from the wheel not running true, you can slow the spindle down a bit to allow you to dress it true.  Last, I have the maximum speed set at 3000 RPM on mine for the 8" wheels I use, so I don't over speed them and blow one up.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm pretty much equidistant from 110 and 220 receptacles. So I'll toss a coin!


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 29, 2016)

Given that it is an old 220V motor, you might want to set the maximum VFD output voltage to 220, there is a parameter for that.  Typical incoming voltage on our NW power grid is 240-245 V.  That might help with the possible old motor insulation issues.  It is unlikely that there would be a problem, but anything you can do to minimize the possibility is a good thing.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 29, 2016)

Jim,
I can guarantee that as soon as I get it, I will be here with questions for you!


----------



## andermma (Jan 30, 2016)

1750 RPM, 1/2 hp, 3 phase, 9 lead. Currently it's wired for 440 -

Hi so with this it will probably need to be wired to 220 3ph and you will need a 220v line to use it - the static converter is cheaper and easier to hook up but has issues as stated by others and i would never do it that way when you can set it up with a VFD with variable speed control - you would gut the 440 stuff and drive the motor directly from the VFD. you can feed the VFD 220 single phase and it will generate 220 3 phase, it will take a little more  work but will be a much better setup.  look at a delta vfd drive they work good and are not extremely expensive   - i saw this one on ebay as an example.

I cant post links yet but if you search on ebay

*Details about  Delta VFD015EL23A Motor Driver Inverter 1.5kw, 200-240V, 3ph*
Looks to be 100 plus 11 to ship - it would be a good fit for you requirements,

for an even better unit i would look at Motortronics
like this one but this is for 1/2 HP -
MOTORTRONICS-CSD-2P5-N-AC-INVERTER-220V-0-4KW-XLNT

some time you can find them in 1 , 2 , 3 hp also -

i use both the delta for a mill and Motortronics on a lathe and they work great better than  a
SPC and also a rotary phase converter because of the variable speed and quick power breaking.

Good luck
Mitch


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks, Mitch. I've already ordered the 220 version of the one Jim mentioned up above.


----------



## andermma (Jan 31, 2016)

Your welcome - looks like a good unit - i did notice that it does not have any provision for breaking resistor but probably not needed for your application.  Please post how it works out. looks like it has similar programming as the delta units use.

Mitch


----------



## larryr (Feb 2, 2016)

wawoodman said:


> The motor is a 1750 RPM, 1/2 hp, 3 phase, 9 lead. Currently it's wired for 440. I have 220 single-phase available, and I am running a VFD on my mill, and a static on the lathe.
> 
> The grinder also has a 440 mag starter that would need replacing. But if I go with a VFD, I wouldn't need that, right? I would want to wire up a switch.
> 
> It just seems that a VFD is overkill on such a small machine, where I don't need variable speed. And costwise, it is higher, although not enough to really drive my decision. I was looking more for convenience, since (if the grinder winds up where I think it will) it probably won't be hardwired. I was thinking that I could mount both the convertor and the starter on the base, and just use an extension cord to plug into the 220 receptacle.


the static phase converter will run your motor,but i agree with your 


wawoodman said:


> Does anyone have experience with this US made converter?
> 
> Any reason why it wouldn't work on a Rockwell surface grinder?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HD-1-3-Hp-S...703425?hash=item419214af81:g:Pu8AAOSwmUdUYTx9


these static converters will run 3phase motors at about 2/3 rated power witch should not pose a problem with a surface grinder. the problem you may run into is vibration. running a 3 phase motor on a static converter will cause one phase to run out of phase. its like one cylinder in your car to being out of time. the only way to know if will cause a problem is to try it or hear from someone who has. vfd's are the hot setup now and the price has come way down over the years. check ebay. i have built and run static converters, but i now use a rotary phase converter to power all my 3phase equipment. if i were starting over i would go with vfd's


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 2, 2016)

It came today. I'm a little concerned about the configuration. It has the line in on top of the unit, and line out, below. Or possibly the other way around. Bu in any case, it seems to me that having wiring going into screw/squeeze terminal blocks on top is asking for stuff to fall into them. My Hitachi has both input and output on the bottom.

Am I overthinking this? I'm also wondering about a mounting location.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 2, 2016)

Yup, In at the top, Out at the bottom.  You could mount it on the wall, on a metal plate spaced off of the wall an inch.  The one on my mill is the  same way, and it just sits in open air.  Been there for 3 years.  A grinder is a bit different, the particles are finer so you want to make sure it's out of the line of fire.


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 2, 2016)

Since I'm plugging it into a receptacle, I'd rather have the unit on the grinder, wired to the motor. I'll see if I can figure out a way to rig it high on the machine, to keep it a little clear of the dust.


----------



## larryr (Feb 3, 2016)

wawoodman said:


> It came today. I'm a little concerned about the configuration. It has the line in on top of the unit, and line out, below. Or possibly the other way around. Bu in any case, it seems to me that having wiring going into screw/squeeze terminal blocks on top is asking for stuff to fall into them. My Hitachi has both input and output on the bottom.
> 
> Am I overthinking this? I'm also wondering about a mounting location.


i would first contact the mfg or seller about any wiring and mounting concerns. i would think that any electrical enclosure would have provisions for securing the wiring and protecting the internals. did you get instructions with this? they usually have a start button incorporated in the unit so it will need to be mounted near your grinder. most grinders throw sparks to the left, so i would mount the box on the right side if possible. if your still unsure, contact someone who is familiar with electrical installations. don't take chances.


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 3, 2016)

That's the odd part, Larry. They certainly seem to be designed to be mounted in the open: nice finished cases, buttons, viewscreens, etc. why, then, would they put the wiring into the top?

My grinder spins CCW, so it throws to the right. I think I can mount the VFD high on the left.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 3, 2016)

I think you'll be fine with that.  I mounted mine on an aluminum plate a little bigger than the VFD.  That way I had a place to use cord grips to being the wires through and anchor them to the plate.


----------



## andermma (Feb 6, 2016)

I think the vfd is designed to be in an enclosure that is why it is feed from the top and bottom so it is easier to keep separation between the supply lines and motor output - i would mount the unit in a enclosure and then connect a start / stop button to be easily accessed from wherever and you could also add a remote speed control if you want to have that feature. for the remote speed control i mean a 5k potentiometer/ pot mounted to the machine where you can access it - the vfd will support a remote pot with 3 wires - it is important to have the vfd in a enclosure to keep the dirt and dust off of it. any bits of metal that get inside will kill it. also when ever you work on the electrical make sure the feed line is disconnected from power. all it takes is just one short to ruin the unit.
Mitch


----------



## andermma (Feb 6, 2016)

I made the box for the delta vfd and mounted it out of the way,  the remote controls are mounted up on the mills head. the speed control is really cool as i dont have to stop the mill to go faster or slower just turn the knob.
Mitch


----------



## mmcmdl (May 16, 2019)

Looking for a phase converter for the 618 . This info still good ?  Maybe I should re-phrase that , is this the easiest route to go for something that possibly won't be around long ? I remember the little gray boxes with the red sticker on them years back before I got the RPC , but looking for something cheap just to start the grinder .


----------



## Eddyde (May 16, 2019)

The static phase converters work. I have one on my South Bend heavy 10 as it came with the machine. It is a little noisy (buzz) but fine otherwise, Despite the only ⅔ horsepower, I've never stalled the lathes motor.


----------



## Flyinfool (May 16, 2019)

I have one Rotary Phase converter that I use to power all of my machines. I can only run one machine at a time so it is never overloaded. I still have a power disconnect on each machine in addition to the start button. It is all wired up just like if I had 3PH power coming into the shop. It has been working great for the last 20 years. If it dies I will get a VFD to replace it.

Now days you see many motors that will say inverter duty on them. Old motors do not have this because inverters were not yet invented when the motor was made. Most VFDs are inverters. Some of the cheap VFDs do not do a good job of filtering the output. I costs money to filter the output. The way that the 3PH is generated causes a lot of approx 340V spikes that are turned on and off at hight frequency and the average of all the spikes ends up aproximating the sine wave of a true 220 3PH. This is called PWM. Some older 220V only motors can not handle the 340V spikes and that is why the insulation breaks down. If your old motor is a 220/440 V motor you will be fine because the insulation was designed to handle the 440V.


----------

